# Americans wanting to visit Dubai before we move!



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi there! My husband and I are considering moving to Dubai from the United States sometime this year. We are planning a visit in a week! I was wondering if anyone can recommend a decently priced hotel in an area that is close to the metro yet still gives us a "feel" for the amosphere that Dubai has to offer! I also was wanting to visit american hospital in dubai ( thats where I would work) so preferably, close to that as well! ( a short cab ride) any suggestions on what we should do or see while we visit to give us a "feel" for what Dubai has to offer? Also, does anyone know what kind of reputation the American Hospital Dubai has? I'd be working as a nurse in the newborn intensive care unit....any info will help!! Thanks!!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats on considering the move here

That area doesn't have too many hotels. The main one, Raffles (Dubai Hotel | Official Site Raffles Dubai United Arab Emirates | Dubai Luxury Hotel) is pretty high end. The question I have - what is decently priced for you? <$50/night; <$100/night; <$200/night; <$300/night; <$500/night. Each person has their own perception (my mom thinks I'm crazy for paying over $60/night for a hotel room). 

As for American Hospital in Dubai's NICU, my family made the decision to not have our children cared for at that unit and chose City Hospital instead. I won't go into details, but we were dissatisfied with the entire operation.

best of luck

-md000/Mike




jamie_rn said:


> Hi there! My husband and I are considering moving to Dubai from the United States sometime this year. We are planning a visit in a week! I was wondering if anyone can recommend a decently priced hotel in an area that is close to the metro yet still gives us a "feel" for the amosphere that Dubai has to offer! I also was wanting to visit american hospital in dubai ( thats where I would work) so preferably, close to that as well! ( a short cab ride) any suggestions on what we should do or see while we visit to give us a "feel" for what Dubai has to offer? Also, does anyone know what kind of reputation the American Hospital Dubai has? I'd be working as a nurse in the newborn intensive care unit....any info will help!! Thanks!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a Moevenpick near the hospital. There are a couple of others I cannot remember the name of either. Call the hospital and ask them. Also, Tripadvisor is a good source of information. I googled it and came up with this http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ho...l+dubai&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Just go to hotels.com | Cheap Hotels, Discounts, Hotel Deals and Offers and type on the landmark field "american hospital in Dubai"and you will get plenty of hotels nearby that location and price.


----------



## miolas (Aug 17, 2008)

What I know about American hospital is that a lot of global companies recommend it for their expats, so can't be bad.  Hope you have a great stay in Dubai! We a also considering a move there this year and very exited about it.. Have been there three times and it's a great place. I hope all works out OK for our contract and can next start looking forward to meeting all the expats there !


----------



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

@ md000: I'm considering city hospital as well as their nicu is bigger and more acute. However, it is not accredited by JHACO and that concerns me ....American Hospital Dubai seems to be the only one with this accredidation! But, I'm hoping to check both out during my stay. Do you remember if there Were many american staff members at city hospital?


----------



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

I meant JCAHO


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

miolas said:


> What I know about American hospital is that a lot of global companies recommend it for their expats, so can't be bad.  Hope you have a great stay in Dubai! We a also considering a move there this year and very exited about it.. Have been there three times and it's a great place. I hope all works out OK for our contract and can next start looking forward to meeting all the expats there !


It's one of the most expensive and a lot of international providers have removed it from their lists. It lives on its past reputation and I know many staff (including specialists) who have left there to go elsewhere, just because it carries the title 'American', it doesn't mean it is....


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

jamie_rn said:


> @ md000: I'm considering city hospital as well as their nicu is bigger and more acute. However, it is not accredited by JHACO and that concerns me ....American Hospital Dubai seems to be the only one with this accredidation! But, I'm hoping to check both out during my stay. Do you remember if there Were many american staff members at city hospital?


Most international hospitals don't bother with JCAHO because Joint Commission International (JCI) has been setup for accreditation of hospitals outside of the US. You'll find that nearly all of the major hospitals in Dubai are JCI accredited. Another hospital you should look into that's is known to have a very good NICU is Welcare Hospital.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

jamie_rn said:


> @ md000: I'm considering city hospital as well as their nicu is bigger and more acute. However, it is not accredited by JHACO and that concerns me ....American Hospital Dubai seems to be the only one with this accredidation! But, I'm hoping to check both out during my stay. Do you remember if there Were many american staff members at city hospital?


I could care less about accreditation - I only cared about how they treat my family. After numerous problems with patient care (to me and my wife), we followed our ob/gyn to City Hospital. 

We have been in the City Hospital NICU for 103 days as of today - still there for one of our girls. There are some lapses, but in general, we have received great care. I don't think there are any Americans on staff, but - who cares - provide quality care and take care of the patients and their families - and everyone ends up happy. 

Oh. and City Hospital is 25 steps from the Metro. American is not reasonably walkable from the metro.

-md000/Mike


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

BedouGirl said:


> It's one of the most expensive and a lot of international providers have removed it from their lists. It lives on its past reputation and I know many staff (including specialists) who have left there to go elsewhere, just because it carries the title 'American', it doesn't mean it is....


I never met an American staff member at the "American Hospital of Dubai".

-md000/Mike


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

md000 said:


> I never met an American staff member at the "American Hospital of Dubai".
> 
> -md000/Mike


The american hospital was the 1st hospital I ever visited with my child in the first week of being in dubai, my child received fantastic care and the paediatrician we had was american!


----------



## kalor (Dec 5, 2011)

*Reasonably priced hotel*

The Splendid Hotel Apartments are within walking distance of the American Hospital. You can find it through a google search.


----------

